# Strawberry bread



## Debbie (Mar 10, 2006)

ya know.. I have no clue where I got this... maybe off this board even.. but I made it for the first time today.. and it is VERY good...   try it!   hmm I wonder if blueberries would work with this also..

Strawberry Bread
1 1/2 cups flour
2 eggs, well beaten
1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 cup oil
1/2 tsp baking soda
recipe called for 300g of strawberries  ( I used 10.6 oz frozen strawberries and defrosted them in the microwave then sliced)
1/2 tablespoons cinnamon   ( yes 1/2 TABLEspoon)
1/2 cup chopped walnuts  ( could probably use pecans)
1 cup sugar

Combine flour, salt, soda, cinnamon and sugar.  Make a well in center of dry ingredients.  Add eggs and oil, stirring only until dry ingredients are moistened.  Stir in Strawberries and nuts.  Spoon Batter into lightly greased glass loaf pan.   Bake 350 degrees for 1 hour.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds good, Debbie!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## licia (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll try this. I just today put several pkgs of strawberries in the freezer.  I stopped to get tomatoes and the produce guy had some wonderful fresh strawberries, so I will have quite a few frozen. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Sugar N' Spice (Mar 22, 2006)

This sounds really good, plus I love anything with strawberries in it. I think I might even try it tonight.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 22, 2006)

Oooooooooooh, strawberries! My all time favorite berry!

Me thinks this will be a recipe tried for sure!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2006)

kewl   happy to share it... let me know what you think...  I was also thinking it might be good with blueberries also


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2006)

ooooh my son will love this ! thanks !!!!!!


----------



## BigDog (Mar 24, 2006)

Are frozen needed? I read the recipe as wanting fresh. Are you meaning you used whole frozen strawberries, not the kind mascerated in sugar or whatever?

10.6 oz. is dang near dead on accurate for 300g. 10.71 oz. to be exact.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 24, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Are frozen needed? I read the recipe as wanting fresh. Are you meaning you used whole frozen strawberries, not the kind mascerated in sugar or whatever?
> 
> 10.6 oz. is dang near dead on accurate for 300g. 10.71 oz. to be exact.


 

I went to costco and got a bag of whole strawberries.. defrosted them a *bit *in the microwave.. and sliced them up and put in the bread... I didn't get that box of sugared ones.  but I actually think fresh would probably be better, maybe.


----------



## paxpuella (Mar 24, 2006)

I am glad you posted this.  One of my husbands customers gave us some strawberries.  They are sitting in the fridge now just waiting for me to do something with them.  This recipe sounds perfect for tomorrow.  

Thanks.


----------

